# GUI Builder für Eclipse



## Guest (10. Feb 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem brauchbaren GUI Builder für Java (Eclipse)
verwende seit einiger Zeit den Visual Editor, doch dieser stürzt häufig ab und ist dadurch unbrauchbar.

könnt ihr mir sonst einen guten GUI Builder für Eclipse empfehlen?

In C# ist der GUI Builder der in Visual Studio.net integriert ist ein Traum. Gibts vergleichbares nicht
auch für Java (Eclipse)

Danke für eure Tipps


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

Für Eclipse könnte es einen Link in der JLiB geben. Schau mal nach.
In JBuilder und NetBeans sind recht leistungsfähige GUI-Editoren (ähnlich MS-VS) integriert.


----------



## Guest (11. Feb 2005)

was genau ist die jlib und wo find ich da einen link?


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Feb 2005)

schau mal nach links oben


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

Die JLiB, oder genauer die Java Link Base, wurde von EagleEye ins Leben gerufen. Sie wird von den Administratoren und Moderatoren dieses Forums betreut. Diese Datenbank enthält Links zu Projekten die sich mit Java befassen. Darunter sind z.B. Bibliotheken, Programme, PlugIns, Tutorials u.v.a.m.
Link: http://www.javalinkbase.de


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Feb 2005)

Sowas gibts auch von Eclipse selbst. Habs jedoch noch nie ausprobiert. ???:L

http://eclipse.org/tools/index.html

VE == VisaulEditor schimpft sich das Teil kannst dir ja mal anschauen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2005)

*hüstel* guck mal, was er im Moment verwendet. :roll:


----------



## 8ull23y3 (11. Feb 2005)

Oh... hab ich wohl überflogen    naja aber mehr weiss ich nicht  :autsch:


----------



## Manfred (15. Feb 2005)

Ich hab mir den soeben geholt! 

Ebenso hab ich die verlangen Dateien installiert (EMF, GEF). Nun starte ich Eclipse, sollte da gleich etwas sichtbar sein, oder muss ich da noch irgendwas tun?

Danke!


----------



## dotlens (15. Feb 2005)

neue klasse, visual class


----------



## Manfred (15. Feb 2005)

thx


----------

